# T O 35 Standard Engine Starting Problem



## SodaPop (Jul 28, 2008)

The engine started and stopped suddenly a few times and wouldn't start again. Next, I had the injector pump and injectors rebuilt, changed the filters and clean the fuel lines, still will not start. I tried to jump and also pulled it nothing? Any suggestions
will be welcomed. Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

When you installed the injector pump and injectors after the rebuild, did you prime the injector pumpm and lines up to the injectors? I'm sure you probably did but for some folks not very experienced, might miss this step. 

If you are getting fuel up to the injectors, are you getting good smoke out of the exhaust when cranking? 

I am going on the presumption that you properly timed the injector pump when reinstalling, basically put back the way you took it out with having turned the engine over in any way.


----------



## SodaPop (Jul 28, 2008)

Done all of that. The pump have a master spline anyway rechecked the timing on the pump and flywheel alignment. Smoke some at whitish blue first then nothing, the engine does turn and not stuck. Could it be the valves aren't opening properly?


----------

